# hostname/IP auf Apache



## Kai-Behncke (1. September 2006)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich bin dabei einen root-Server zu administrieren.
Ich möchte dabei, dass der Virtuelle-Host auch über die IP zugänglich ist.

Also, ich gebe an: http://icserver6.de/php.php

und das korrekte Bild erscheint.

Ich will nun, dass das ganze auch unter der IP läuft:

http://87.106.18.212/php.php


Nur wo kann ich das im Apache ändern?
Ich benutze 2.0.53.

Wer kann mir da auf die Sprünge helfen?

Vielen Dank, Kai


----------



## Flex (1. September 2006)

Dazu musst du den Reverse DNS Eintrag auf die Domain icserver6.de umleiten. Momentan scheint er woanders hinzugehen.
Meist geht das im Kundencenter des Hosters.


----------



## Kai-Behncke (1. September 2006)

Alles klar, vielen Dank


----------

